
Show HN: Essential – A weekly planner for work, personal and social life - fishsander
https://essentialcal.com/
======
fishsander
Hey HN,

Creators here. We've been using this planning method for a while and decided
to turn it into a product to see if it's helpful for others. I struggle with
focus a lot, while Joris (other creator) struggled to prioritise the right
things. We both use this method by planning our week ahead on Sunday or
Monday, where we set 3 priorities per part of the day (morning, afternoon,
evening). Often we keep a few "dayparts" open as a buffer if something comes
up.

We built the planner using Meteor, React, Styled Components, Reach UI, react-
beautiful-dnd and react-tiny-virtual-list.

I explained a bit more about how we turned this method into an app on Medium:
[https://medium.com/swlh/finding-clarity-and-focus-as-a-
maker...](https://medium.com/swlh/finding-clarity-and-focus-as-a-maker-by-
using-a-planning-system-9baa96c0e075)

While we feel like the product is pretty much finished (we've been using it
for months already), the hardest part is to explain the method to people. So
we're specifically interested in feedback on that part.

~~~
qnsi
Hey, I got Application error and heroku screen when trying to access your site

~~~
fishsander
Thanks, just upgraded the dyno formation, it's back up now!

